# How to install a microwave



## williwaset (Jan 1, 2010)

How can I install a over the stove microwaive without a cabinet overhead? My budget is done, and I don't know when I can afford additional cabinets!


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have the unit installation instructions for the microwave? That is absolutely necessary.

Usually, a microwave hangs from the wall using a provided support bracket that is attached to the wall. It normall does not hang from the cabinets.

Depending on the microwave, you may have to move any appliances below at counter height to make things easier. With some units, it is much easier to have someone else to work with because of the weights and balance of the unit while you are trying to hang and adjust while supporting at the same time. - Even more important if it has an external vent system.

Dick


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We had an over the range microwaved at the last house, PIA
Takes up a lot of room & if someone is cooking not easy for someone else to access
Its much easier to have one somewhere else
The over the range models are 36" wide, we have a counter top model, same space inside that is only 22.5" wide

Is your model a counter top model or 36" wide over the range model ?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

the microwave at my house is definitly supported by the overhead cabinet. Just did a repair where the bracket behind the micro was only supported by one screw.
The microwave peeled off the support bracket taking the upper cabinet with it.
It ripped the back out of the micro cabinet and pulled the 42" cabinets one on each side down with it.
The microwave was still bolted to the upper cabinet when I got there and every thing was sitting in the middle of the floor.
The renter had just walked away from the range to the living room. They thought someone had hit the house with a car


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Willie,
Every over the stove mw I have ever installed relied on the cabinet above for support. They all come with some kind of metal bracket that gets fastened to the wall behind it. Most of the time this bracket just holds the bottom of the unit in. You still need to have a cabinet above for final support. Why don't you just get an unfinished cabinet at home depot or lowes, finish it yourself and hang it. It would only need to be 30"w x 15" h if you have 30" wall cabinets now and a 30" stove. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## williwaset (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I have the instructions, and it is an over the oven mw. Mike, my budget is not budging soon, and I am thinking that I will use some 100lb test L brackets for now. Your dimensions are the same as mine, 30" x 15". I'm still going to look for 3 - 4 cabinets I can refinish so it won't look too bad.
Ideas welcome!
WB


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

make sure the wall bracket is secure


----------



## Stcrosby (Dec 31, 2009)

As i have learned the hard way from rushing jobs without proper materials because of lack of budgeting, it is not worth it. You may want to use the mw as a counter top one for now until you are able to buy those cabinets like hawk stated. Good Luck


----------

